# Strainer in Clear Creek above play park



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

The strainer above the play park has moved, and is in a way worse spot - from other posts it sounds like the fire department might have tried to move it? Any info on this? Also, if you're taking beginners down that stretch be careful, it's still avoidable but quite dicey.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

They were breaking wood up Tuesday, around 5ish, but I'm not sure how successful they were - a few big logs floated down along with some smaller debris...
Oh, and someone's poor cracked prijon floated down after having been pinned for what looked to be a little while. The owner was notified and is now the owner of a big orange planter: (


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Just paddled this yesterday. The strainer was on river right last week when we ran and is now moved a ways downstream and is on the left side, taking up the left half of the creek. This strainer is just after the fork where left goes to the Golden water collection and the right fork is the main flow you want to run. The rest of the run was clear of wood as of yesterday at noon.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Paddled 2 laps on this this am. Strainer just below diversion for Golden water has not moved, looks pretty stuck for now to me. Both right and left channels go immeadiately after tunnel 1 as of 1200 today.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

I saw this morning on the news that a red vehicle (small truck or car) is in the river today below tunnel 1, looks like its easy to get around as its closer to the bank (river left) than the middle of the river. Just an FYI to look out for it.


----------

